# Honey Sources



## PAFruitWines (Feb 28, 2014)

Has anyone ever ordered from webstaurantstore.com? Looks like good prices and reasonable shipping. 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2014)

Seems like some good prices. Orange Blossom is awesome as is Tupelo!!!!!


----------



## Deezil (Feb 28, 2014)

I haven't..

But I sourced some honey here in WA State. Decided I wont be buying any more honey though; the next honey I use (and I've swore-off using white sugar in my wines) will be harvested from my own beehives (I dont own quite yet..)

If you give them a go though, let us know how it works out.. Always nice to have more options


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 28, 2014)

Deezil,
How Ironic, I'm planning on learning as much as possible about beekeeping and buying 2 hives, I'd really like to be able to use my own honey, I normally get it honey fresh, straight from an apiary, I prefer wildflower, this lady has 50 hives spread out all over upstate NY, it is really good.


----------



## PAFruitWines (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm going to give them a try. I want to start the caramel apple mead from the recipes section for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Not much fresh honey in central Pa right now. 

Not to hijack my own thread but I went to Deezil's journal. I want to plant raspberries and blackberries this year. Did I read those amounts correct? 81 lbs and 114 lbs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Deezil (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah.. Those numbers are right.. They were frozen buckets of berries, that I got for a steal.. Probably never happen again, who knows.. I still have the bucket-lids with the farm names on them.. Thought to call them, they're local..

Check out the Apple-Pear Bochet in my Journal.. It's my attempt to do a 'caramel apple' inspired mead.. It's still in the works, but I'm liking what I'm seeing.. You can see what I've done, there.. Doesnt have to be special honey if you Bochet it.. Then sweetening with some nice honey later on, when its available..

Edit: Here in the PNW though, we have Himilayan Blackberries as an invasive species.. These are the thorny brambles you'll find in many of the part of the country.. I do battle with them every August/September, when they ripen here in the PNW - so my Blackberry wines are from those battles.. Gold and Red Raspberries are from the frozen buckets.. Blackberries, I cussed and bled for..


----------



## Julie (Mar 1, 2014)

I buy from them but it is the appliances that I buy and it is for the school district. Very nice people to deal with and if they do not have in stock they let you know.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 1, 2014)

I normally order from flying bee ranch. The people their are extremely friendly and most of their honeys can be had at a decent price even though they had to recently increase some of their rates...

http://www.flyingbeeranch.net/


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 1, 2014)

My grandparents had bees when I was growing up and I've always dreamed of having my own hives.
I'd love to do it here in the city but I think Manthing and I have finally decided that it's just not feasible.
We have a small lot, with a dog in the backyard and a garden.
There is a church on one side of us as well.
*sigh*
Maybe one day when we move it will be in the plans.


----------

